# Lamorinda area rides?



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Still new to cycling and the Lamorinda area (Lafayette, Moraga, Orinda) where i noticed there are more cyclist and more challenging rides than east Contra Costa County where i am from and is mostly flat with the exception of Mt Diablo. Wondering what popular and favorite loops/routes where out there that i am still unaware of. The only loops i have done thus far where the Lamorinda loop, Tunnel rd/Claremont loop, and just rode the 3 bears loop. Any and all help/suggestions would be appreciated especially if provided with links to maps!


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

- to Canyon-->up pinehurst (either side)-->skyline/grizzly peak-->down wildcat
- past Acalanes HS--> Reliez Valley Rd--> to Alhambra & up Pig Farm hill--> back via Bear Creek or Castro Ranch --> San Pablo Dam road.
- up Happy Valley rd -->down to Miner Rd. or continue to Bear Creek Rd
- Canyon-->Pinehurst-->Redwood Road to Castro Valley-->Heyser to Crow Canyon rd or Norris Canyon--> back via Danville Blvd.

PS- download KLIMB for a good way to map out a ride.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

El Toyonal... you can hit it multiple times by climbing it and riding back via Wildcat Canyon.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

I like Camino Pablo to Wildcat Canyon to Grizzly Peak to Skyline, then down Redwood,up Pinehurst back Skyline to Grizzly to Wildcat.

Another variation of this is to continue on Redwood all the way to Castrol Valley, turn around at Proctor and come back up Redwood, go up Pinehurst.

Going on Pinehurst, you can also turn right on Canyon to get back to Moraga if you don't want to go back up to Skyline again.

Another good one is Camino Pablo to Bear Creek to Alhambra Valley (up Pig Farm hill), then continue on until Alhambra Valley becomes Reliez Valley and then to Pleasant Hill road, back to Lafayette (Mt Diablo blvd).

My favorite, and has a bit of climbing without going up Mt Diablo is Camino Pablo to Bear Creek, to Alhambra Valley (up Pig Farm) to Alhambra Ave to Franklin Canyon to Cummings Skyway to Pomona and then up Crockett and then back Cummings and the way you came. 5000 ft of climbing in 55 miles.


----------

